# Temp job scanning documents



## shiraklein (Jul 10, 2018)

Have some spare time and need some extra cash? I'm a California-based history professor, seeking to hire an individual to help with scanning documents. I need scanning done in Milan, Livorno, Florence, Venice, Ferrara, and Turin - you pick which location is nearest you. Job entails 10-20 hours in each place. 
Pay: $12 per hour. Work is easy, low-effort, & takes place in libraries. Hours are flexible though must be during daytime. You can spread hours out over a few weeks. 
Requirements: You need your own smartphone (for the purpose of scanning & uploading documents), acquaintance with Google Suite, fast email response time, and courteous communication. U.S. citizenship strongly preferred.
If interested, contact Shira Klein at sklein @ chapman.edu (delete the spaces before and after the @ - expat wouldn't let me put in my email as is).


----------

